# Any news on Villalobos pit bull rescue?



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Did Tia lose the battle? Is there going to be a new season? Everything I am finding online is all from back in March of this year. Anybody have any new info?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

She couldn't move to the new place so she is staying where she is. All good in the hood yo.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Word!! That's cool. Whens the new season start?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

that have not started filing yet, I don't think. She updates her blog and facebook though  You watching Pit Boss? I have not seen the second one but the first was cool, no little people doing demeaning, little people stuff yet anyway, lol.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

I was actually there this past weekend to volunteer 

They are still at the same location. From what I heard, the county where they were suppose to move aren't a fan of Pitbulls. So they are giving them are hard time.

And Season comes back this fall.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

The Dark Knight said:


> I was actually there this past weekend to volunteer
> 
> They are still at the same location. From what I heard, the county where they were suppose to move aren't a fan of Pitbulls. So they are giving them are hard time.
> 
> And Season comes back this fall.


That's awesome! You should take pics and post them up  So the season definitely resumes this fall?? Good! I am happy to hear all is going well there


----------



## APBT4LYFE (Jun 19, 2011)

im glad there will be another season, i was wondering about villalobos the other day, on the other hand the second episode of pitboss was pretty funny.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Show is back November 12th. Finally saw a preview with the date... They been teaser previews with no date for a while now...


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

I wish they would just cancel it tbh but as long as people know it isn't "educational" its only entertainment its better.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think it's too horrible. I mean some things make me cringe but it does deal with finding a good match for each dogs and always making sure they are contained. I hate not mentioning never leaving them alone with other animals. And how it repeats itself every commercial with "coming up" and the shows the same scene over and over. But that's like any show like this now a days. That's why I love the DVR lol. I agree it should be considered entertainment, though. Better than other shows.


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

Villalobos Rescue Center the moved their side to a faster server.
They didn't got the permit and now most of the property in Tehachapi burned down with the last fire they had there 

"From Tia: So many of you have been asking about our Tehachapi property and recently about the fire last week. We had decided that this property would be used for a sanctuary for our elderly dogs that no one ever adopted. Instead of having them spend their final days in a kennel, we dreamed of them living in the beautiful forest in huge enclosures among the trees. Mando and his new wife Ruby were to have run the sanctuary. But sadly, last Sunday those dreams were destroyed when a plane crashed in front of our property and exploded into flames. The forest quickly was engulfed into a raging fire tornado and who could ever imagine that days later over 14,000 acres would go from gorgeous 200 year old oak trees to enlarged charcoal black toothpicks. In the midst of this disaster, our 22 acre paradise went with it. No more trees and our kennel building is nothing but melted metal and a building filled with gray dusty ash. We are so saddened by this that words cannot explain. But we will continue to do the work that we do and do our best to pick up the pieces. "


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Villalobos Rescue Center
VRC'S BIG ANNOUNCEMENT!!! *

As many of you now know, the dream of moving Villalobos to a new location in Tehachapi, Calif. is no longer happening. After spending countless days and dollars preparing for what was to be a paradise for Pit Bulls, Kern County did a "180" on us and denied our permits to operate at the last minute. This was after we had been told with each step in the process..."no pr...oblem...everything is looking good". The Kern County Sheriff's Dept. also got involved by sending the county commissioners a three page letter saying that we were "dangerous". Our good work in Los Angeles County meant nothing to these people.

Despite being denied permits to run a "business" out of the Tehachapi property, there was nothing that said we couldn't run a sanctuary for our old dogs there. So we held our heads high and began to make plans to have our loyal employee "Mando" and his family move there to run the sanctuary. To be able to do something good with the property gave it a purpose and all the hard work would not be in vain. Then all **** broke loose....literally.

On Sept. 4, 2011, a small plane crashed in front of the house/property in Tehachapi and burst into flames. Within minutes our beautiful 22 acre wooded "Pit Bull Sanctuary" was a burning inferno. 
Death confirmed in airplane crash, fire remains out of control - TehachapiNews.com

It was the second fire to hit our Tehachapi property in a year! The fire from last year barely missed us but this one took everything. Oak trees that once stood tall for hundreds of years were now nothing but tall, black toothpicks. The indoor kennel building was nothing but crumpled metal and the contents, nothing but ashes and "gray dust". Thankfully no dogs were there and everyone was safe!

So Villalobos was forced to remain at their old location in Agua Dulce, Calif. until something could be figured out. In this past year, the rules and regulations for running a kennel business in L.A. County changed and became more strict and....more expensive. Then there were those angry brush fires that continued to get closer and closer with each blaze. Someone was sending us a message. Between the loss of the Tehachapi property and the growing expenses to survive in L. A. County, we decided to make a life altering decision........Villalobos Rescue Center is leaving California.

After 18 years of operating here in Los Angeles County, we have already begun our journey to leave California and will be setting up in two locations/states. One will be a sanctuary for our unadoptables and our senior dogs while the other will be our rescue and adoption center. Though the two locations will be several states away from each other, they will still continue to fuction as one organization. The other big change in regards to the move is that for the first time in Villalobos history, our rescue/adoption center will be open to the public on a "walk-in" basis. It will also serve as a "K-9 Welfare Center" for the neighborhood. The sanctuary will be run out of a donated 50 acre ranch and will serve as a peaceful oasis for our seniors and unadoptables.

At this time we cannot announce which states we are re-locating to until we are completely moved in. This will all be done by Dec. 31, 2011 or possibly before. We will announce our new location(s) sometime in December. Despite the fact that we were treated so badly by Kern County, we will still continue to conduct our free spay/neuter program for the Pit Bull owning residents of Kern County (funded by the Heigl Foundation). We will though, miss working with L.A.City Animal Services with whom we combined forces with in March 1999 to create the Pit Bull Support Group and Training Program. Hopefully we can implement this program with another animal control agency in our new home state.

There are now so many Pit Bull rescue groups in Los Angeles so I'm sure the torch will be carried over just fine. It's time for us to move on to an area where we can survive financially and also where we are desperately needed. We will keep everyone posted with our moving progress and we feel this move will make us stronger. But most importantly, it will be better for the dogs....much better actually. The Villalobos family is very excited to be able to pick themselves up after getting knocked down over the Tehachapi disaster and the growing problems in Los Angeles, so that they can offer the dogs a better life. We are all very excited to begin our new journey elsewhere and hopefully this new chapter in our lives will be successful.

Thank you for your understanding and support.


----------



## SMILL3R (Oct 29, 2010)

That's so sad! I wonder where they are moving to now?


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

We know there are awesome pit bull lovers here, and if we can reach just half of you, the chance at a grant from Chase Community Giving can change the stars for some very deserving dogs and Tia's crew who helps care for them. Please help, it's free and easy, the link to vote is here https://apps.facebook.com/chasecommunitygiving/charities/954734932-vrc?src=twitter or if that doesn't work, come on over to our page at facebook.com/villalobosrescuecenter. Thank you for the help!

https://apps.facebook.com/chasecommunitygiving/charities/954734932-vrc?src=twitter


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

BUMP...come on guys help Tia and Villa Lobos with your vote. They need every vote they can get and it takes you one second to do so.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Here's your chance to find out whats up from Mando himself. Check out this thread
http://www.gopitbull.com/bullzeye-radio/41162-new-season-pitbulls-parolees.html


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2010)

Just a few more hrs, thats your last chance to do something good and get Tia the support she needs. So go and vote for them.


----------

